# TOTW dog food...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I've been asking for some dog food suggestions and
really appreciate the needed help I have gotten from
so many of you. ~*~*THANK YOU~*~*

I'm seriously thinking about going with Tast of The Wild...
but I'm Not sure if,,,
** is Ethoxyquin Free
**Pretty popular dog food, so easy to purchase about 
anywhere, TSC stores/etc.. Pet stores...
I believe its from the makers of Blue Buffalo isn't it?
Anyone have any Faith in them????????? 
Would anyone know till I can do my own further updated research
on it???  Thanks.....
Blessings.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

There have been many questions about whether or not TOTW is ethoxyquin free. 

It is made/manufactured by the Diamond Corporation, which I don't trust at all as they have had many recalls. 

That said, many people feed the food and find it great quality. I just personally only food foods from privately owned, privately manufactured, smaller companies. Why? Because they care more.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

pmum said:


> but I'm Not sure if,,,
> ** is Ethoxyquin Free


On dog food analysis, it's mentioned that it is not ethoxyquin free. I personally wouldn't use it.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> It is made/manufactured by the Diamond Corporation, which I don't trust at all as they have had many recalls.
> 
> That said, many people feed the food and find it great quality. I just personally only food foods from privately owned, privately manufactured, smaller companies. Why? Because they care more.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have decided to try it with Leila, from orijen puppy. Reason being I think it looks like a good food and I can get it easier. Here is what i found on dogfoodadviser :
Regarding ethoxyquin, here’s a copy of a letter I received from Dr. Janet Rettenmaier (one of the staff veterinarians at Diamond) on July 17, 2010:

We are now using naturally preserved fish meal in all of our products. Even prior to the transition to natural mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), there were absolutely no health risks involved with feeding any of these foods. The switch to mixed tocopherols to preserve our fish meal was a response to customer demand. Fortunately, we were able to secure a supply of naturally preserved fish meal and shelf life studies have proven that we are able to maintain the product’s freshness throughout the shelf life of the product.

Homeland security does outline preservation using ethoxyquin, however alternative methods of preservation are available by special request. Our supplier has obtained all the required permits in order to use the natural preservative instead of ethoxyquin.

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS
Director of Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods



I am watching leila closely for any changes in her. So far I've seen none. She likes it, and her stools look fine so far.
But will be watching for any changes in her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> On dog food analysis, it's mentioned that it is not ethoxyquin free. I personally wouldn't use it.


It's because that review is from 2007. The change was made in 2010.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think TOTW is a good quality dog food exept that I don't trust most of these dogfood companies. TOTW had a recall on their dogfood a while back just like many others have had recalls. One recall on a dogfood kind of makes me shy away from that company, but that's just me. I now feed THK & Acana. I have to be really careful with my chi because she suffers from severe food & environment allergies. It's a must to read labels & not trust whats on the front of the package. Go with your instincts; they're usually right.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I know that their fish formula is now ethoxyquin free so that should not be a concern. Made by Diamond who does have a history of recalls, not a manufacturer that I trust. Considering ingredients alone, TOTW is a pretty good food that a lot of people use and love. Overall, it's a decent food for those on a budget but if you have the money to spare there are much better options for about the same price or slightly more.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> It's because that review is from 2007. The change was made in 2010.


Ah ok, I see. I still don't trust Diamond in general though. Glad they at least stopped using ethoxyquin.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Old El Paso taco seasoning uses ethoxyquin and I know tons of PEOPLE that eat that. I was shocked to find it in human food...anyway, random fact.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

WoW!!! ALOT of good info. here from you guys. Awesome!!! Thanks!!!
I welcome feedback weather post./or neg. thats how we learn. 

After two days at this... I think I've decided at this point to go
with WELLNESS. 
Which Wellness product I'm Not sure as of yet. Kinda leaning
toward WELLNESS CORE... 


So,,,,,, with that being said,,,,, OKAY,, sorry, I have to ask. LOL...

*ANYONE USEING WELLNESS/OR THE WELLNESS CORE WITH THERE
CHI'S. ??? ARE THEY DOING DECENT ON IT????Thanks guys, you are a Bunch of LifeSavors... From the heart.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure if you know this or not but recently Wellness switched manufacturers and now the Wellness kibble lines are made by Diamond, ANI, and Menu Foods...all companies with very bad track records. I contacted the company about the manufacturer switch and they confirmed it.

I used to feed Wellness Core since it was the ONE kibble that my most sensitive chi did well on. Shortly after they switched manufacturers I bought a new bag of Core and it was totally different. The ingredients list was the same but the smell, texture, and consistency were very different. Not only that but some pieces of kibble had freaky looking things sticking out of them. I picked out the freaky pieces and fed the new food to my chi, against my better judgment, and sure enough she got diarrhea. This was after she'd been on Core for close to a year and had always done well on it. I returned the new bag of Wellness and decided never to use it again.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Well for PETESAKES ALIVE!!!!!
Nope,, didn't know that either... 
I just found out about the Innova getting changed yesterday
and now today Wellness.
Good Grief...:foxes15: :nmad2:

I found out that Wellness produced food in the same place that 
Diamond produces there foods, and that Wellness was made in
like six diff. factories across the u.s
I DIDN'T like any of that info. but was going to try and go
with it. Forget that now!! Agree,,, Menu foods track record is crap...

Okay back to the drawing board again...
I'll get done with this eventually... I Guess... LOL...

On my List of 5* dog food perference I have left are the following,,,
*ACANA GRASSLANDS
*NATURE'S VARIETY

Anybody want to tell me what you feed your Chi.
and maybe I'll go with that... I've been at this two days now
and starting to get dispared...


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

P.S
Huskeyluv...
THANKS for the heads up... Appreciate it Alot!!! 
and Thank you all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Champion Pet Foods (Acana, Orijen) and Fromm Family Four Star Nutritionals, I believe, are the ONLY 2 privately owned/manufactured "kibbled" foods left out there.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol, you really are striking out with these kibbles!
Acana/ Orijen still get my vote. Love that they are a small company using regional ingredients. THEY are actually in control of the food they are producing, a huge, huge plus. 
Something like Ziwipeak and/or THK are still good options too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You seriously can drive yourself stark raving crazy if you think TOO much about it. I agree and want to get a good food for my chi, but it comes to a point at least for me, where you gotta just pick something and tune out everything or you'll go nuts. I swear I've worried more about what she eats then what the rest of us including myself eats. lol
I liked orijen but wanted to lower her protein just to be safe. But anything else is either petsmart food or Totw. She has been eating totw for almost a week now and doing fine. 
I absolutely refuse though to pay $15.00 for dogfood to be shipped!! And where i get the orijen is not close and I dont' want to keep going there, especially over the winter and bad roads.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

cherper...
I HEAR YA!!! I HEAR YA!!! We are NOt as well off finacially as we use to be, if we
were I'd still prob. be doing my own home diet.
And now with the economy the way it is and the way things are
going I feel I am on a time line, thats why I've got to stick with it
and try to find something soon. I'm about at my point, just pick
something good, go with it. LOL... Ohhh,,, I've been here before,
hate it... LOL...
TOTW is very easy/convient for me to get as well at present but
I just can't get over feeding my fur kid something from the Diamonds
Co; unless I have too. I hope your lil' one does WELL on it. 

I've heard the honest kitchen is good, but wayy outt'a my price
range. I may just go with Acana. Hope its not over pricey.

I even have another dilema if you'ins can believe it,,,
I'm a MESS at present!!!! LOL... heeeee...
I've got a pretty good stock pile of Innova dog food saved up.
I purchased alot of it after June of this year, so I'm sure P&G
have done had there beaks in it.... 
I have NO reciepts to take it back to the store, so prob. stuck
with it. I guess I'll just mix a tiny in with good food I get and
slowly be gone with it. Ohhhhhhhhh Gracious.....

Okay,,, signing off. Will be back on later/tomorrow, let you'ins
know what I (RE) Picked. LOL...
Another night of reading dog food Labels/Ingredients in
my sleeeeeep. :foxes251: :apple:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

You should still be able to return the food even without a receipt. You would just have to settle for store credit instead of a refund though. They have to take the food back since it is guaranteed.

If you're on a bit of a budget I would consider Acana or Fromm Four Star. Both are great foods that won't break the bank and aren't manufactured by less than desirable companies.

FWIW, I've used Nature's Variety Instinct grain free kibble with my dogs. They did pretty well on NV, I fed the Instinct turkey/duck formula and the Instinct rabbit formula. NV did have a recall on their raw medallions (not kibble) a few months ago so I don't know if that will affect your decision. I am pretty happy with NV, especially the turkey/duck formula. I wouldn't hesitate to feed it again in the future. My only complaint with NV kibble is that because it is spray coated with a (freeze dried? I can't remember) raw coating it does tend to start smelling awful if you don't go through the bag quickly enough. By the time I got about halfway through a bag of NV Instinct I started dreading having to open the bag due to the smell...and I kept it sealed in it's original bag AND the original bag inside an air tight dog food container so the smell wasn't because it was exposed.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The Keen formula of the Honest Kitchen isn't bad as far as price goes. One 10lb box lasts my six Chi's about 3 weeks. I've never fed Keen but I know it costs about $51. While I don't feed grains (Keen only has organic oats as the single grain in this formula) I would personally feed this food before doing any grain free kibble. The processing is SO minimal & eons less processed than the best kibble out there. If you were to feed one Chi...based on my calculations it would only cost $51 every few months which is the same or cheaper than some of the better kibbles.

Honest Kitchen is the most expensive of this type of dehydrated raw food. There is also Addiction which is similar but less expensive. I really don't know a lot about this particular brand but I do know of some people who have fed this after feeding the Honest Kitchen & like it just as much (actually they like it better!). So you may also want to consider looking into this food as well....


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Heather is right, I just started THK last night and my boy went bonkers over it.

I added up the math, as i'm just feeding it to him, and to give him 1/2C everyday is actually cheaper than buying him high quality bagged food.

I feed my girl Wellness and she's responding very well to it but my boy has a tummy from hell.

The "sticker price" on THK is bad, but if you can find a local retailer it's quite convenient/cost effective.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

THANKS guys. Realllllllllly appreciate all the help I've been
recieving from this fourm on trying to find another good/decent
dog food for my lil' guy. 

Yeah, I can't go the Honest Kitchen route,,, as I am on a 
strict budget and wayy outt'a my $$$ range. Shame... sounds
like good dog food.
I will start checking into Acana and Fromm tomorrow and
see what it brings. Good I hope... LOL...

~*~*~*HUGS~*~*~


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

If you do want to try THK, Keen is about $30 for a 4 lb box, which you have to remember makes 16 lbs of fresh food, once it has been rehydrated. Acana is about $30 for a 15 lb bag, so price wise they are about the same. THK might even be a little cheaper. Really I think it sounds more expensive than it is, Kristi/flippedstars did a thread about how much it cost her to feed THK to her 4 chis, maybe that would help give you an idea. Certainly it isnt within everyones budget, and thats perfectly fine. If you can find a store around you that carries it, they should have free samples of all the different formulas. You can find a retailer if you go to their site and put in your zip code.
Im not trying to push it on you, I dont even feed it to my chis, just wanted to give you an idea of how much food you actually get for the price if it is something youd like to try!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

pmum said:


> Yeah, I can't go the Honest Kitchen route,,, as I am on a strict budget and wayy outt'a my $$$ range. Shame... sounds like good dog food.


That's what I thought for years before I finally did the math on it. I buy my Keen online using coupon codes and when all is said and done I pay less than $50 for a 10 lb box of Keen. When I buy in bulk it costs me less than $45 per 10 lb box of Keen. Even at $50 for the 10 lb box of Keen which makes 43 lbs of food that costs me $1.16/lb. When I was feeding my chi girls Wellness Core I was paying $16 for a 4 lb bag which translates into $4/lb. If you can afford Wellness Core which you were considering then The Honest Kitchen should not be a problem.

A chihuahua should only need 1/2 cup (equal to 1/2 lb of HK daily). So if you break it down:
A 4 lb box of Keen (makes 16 lbs of food) would last one chi about 32 days, just over a month. At $30 for the 4 lb box it would cost you 94 cents per day to feed Keen to one chi.
A 10 lb box of Keen (makes 43 lbs of food) would last one chi about 86 days, just under 3 months. At $50 for the 10 lb box it would cost you 58 cents per day to feed Keen to one chi.

I feed mostly Keen and a 10 lb box lasts us a month to feed all three of my dogs...two of chi are chihuahuas and one of them is a 55 lb Siberian husky. I could easily get 3 months out of a 10 lb box on a single chi...which would cost about $16.70/month if you spread it out, which is what I was paying for Wellness Core at $16/month.

I'm not trying to sell you on THK, just showing you that THK really isn't as expensive as it seems to feed so you don't have to completely cross it off your list of possibilities due to sticker shock. Remember the price on the box does not indicate that it costs $30 for 4 lbs of food, but rather that is $30 for 16 lbs of actual ready to serve food.  I just don't want you to knock HK due to it's price. If you prefer Acana and/or Fromm (which are both excellent kibbles) because of convenience or because you consider it the better choice for you then great, we understand and respect that. Just don't let the initial sticker shock of HK deter you from a really great product is all. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Sluggo'sdaddy (May 4, 2010)

We use TOTW water fowl formula Bella and Cash are doing well on it. It being grain free helps poor Cash who seems to be allergic to corn. They both weigh in at 9 lbs. are active and healthy according to their vet.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> That's what I thought for years before I finally did the math on it. I buy my Keen online using coupon codes and when all is said and done I pay less than $50 for a 10 lb box of Keen. When I buy in bulk it costs me less than $45 per 10 lb box of Keen. Even at $50 for the 10 lb box of Keen which makes 43 lbs of food that costs me $1.16/lb. When I was feeding my chi girls Wellness Core I was paying $16 for a 4 lb bag which translates into $4/lb. If you can afford Wellness Core which you were considering then The Honest Kitchen should not be a problem.
> 
> A chihuahua should only need 1/2 cup (equal to 1/2 lb of HK daily). So if you break it down:
> A 4 lb box of Keen (makes 16 lbs of food) would last one chi about 32 days, just over a month. At $30 for the 4 lb box it would cost you 94 cents per day to feed Keen to one chi.
> ...



Thanks for sharing this! I think so many people see the sticker price on THK's tiny box & think "NO WAY!!". You have to rehydrate the food so it makes a LOT more food than what the box looks like! 

Addiction (I think I mentioned it already?) is also very similar to THK & a bit cheaper as well. Kibbles are not the only way to feed a good food that is reasonably priced.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

MChis said:


> Addiction (I think I mentioned it already?) is also very similar to THK & a bit cheaper as well. Kibbles are not the only way to feed a good food that is reasonably priced.


I don't know where you have found it Addiction for cheaper than Honest Kitchen but it is WAY more expensive everywhere (online and in store) that I have looked. One of the cheapest Addiction formulas (chicken) for example generally runs about $20 for the 2 lb box which only makes 6 lbs of food...even for a chi that won't last very long and will cost a lot more than Keen. The 8 lb Addiction chicken formula costs on average about $75 and that 8 lb box only makes 24 lbs of food. Addiction rehydrates to make a lot less than Honest Kitchen yet the feeding amount is the same if you look at the feeding guide on the box.

If you are interested in a better, more expensive freeze dried food then I would suggest Grandma Lucy's over Addiction any day.  For some, Grandma Lucy's isn't any more expensive than Honest Kitchen but I find it cheaper to feed HK.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh shoot...I'm sorry! I swear I read someone who used the Addiction food say it was cheaper. I guess I'm mistaken! :daisy:


----------

